# Cats or Dogs? Fe or Fi?



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm curious whether dogs appeal to more Fe users and if cats appeal more to Fi users?

If you can state which is your preference or even if you like other animals (e.g. birds), then state that too and why this animal is your favourite either as a pet or a creature you like to observe then state your type based on MBTI.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

ESTP, Fe, dogs because they are more fun to play around with and can be trained to become a guard dog. I like the big ones. Throw away the toy dogs.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Fi user. I love both, but I realized I prefer cats. They demand less attention from me, but they're far from boring. I love how curious they are about every little thing I do.

Also they're so goddamn cute <3


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

INFP, I like both cats and dogs! I always liked the energetic dog and the quiet cat (so its hard just to pick one). :kitteh:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I am Fe. INFJ. I always wanted a dog as a kid, but my parents never let us have one. We were allowed cats though, and I learned to love them. I have always had a cat. One dies, I'll buy another. Never owned a dog, or lived in a house with one. They stink. The minute I step in your house, I can tell if you own a dog. Without seeing or hearing a thing. That smell. Having never lived with a dog, I am sensitive to it.

I also hold the belief that a cat is of a superior nature to a dog. A dog is too emotionally needy. Whenever I go to a friend's house, their fucking dog is acting like an idiot, jumping all over me, just being hyper in general. Control this mindless beast. Dogs are good natured, so you can't hate them. But they are so emotionally needy and obnoxious. They are slaves. I don't want a slave. Cats are more independent. He shows me love, but he doesn't hit me over the head with it. He needs his space, and I need mine. Cats are introverts. Dogs are extroverts. 

*“If animals could speak, the dog would be a blundering outspoken fellow; but the cat would have the rare grace of never saying a word too much.”*


"By what right has the dog come to be regarded as a "noble" animal? The more brutal and cruel and unjust you are to him the more your fawning and adoring slave he becomes; whereas, if you shamefully misuse a cat once she will always maintain a dignified reserve toward you afterward—you will never get her full confidence again."

"A home without a cat -- and a well-fed, well-petted and properly revered cat -- may be a perfect home, perhaps, but how can it prove title?"

-Mark Twain

That is why the internet fell in love with cats. Because they are graceful animals, and seeing them do such stupid things is funny. Seeing a dog be a fool has no effect, because being a fool is in his nature.

Oh, and cats never worked for the Nazis or KKK. They are no beasts of burden.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I am Fe. INFJ. I always wanted a dog as a kid, but my parents never let us have one. We were allowed cats though, and I learned to love them. I have always had a cat. One dies, I'll buy another. Never owned a dog, or lived in a house with one. They stink. The minute I step in your house, I can tell if you own a dog. Without seeing or hearing a thing. That smell. Having never lived with a dog, I am sensitive to it.
> 
> I also hold the belief that a cat is of a superior nature to a dog. A dog is too emotionally needy. Whenever I go to a friend's house, their fucking dog is acting like an idiot, jumping all over me, just being hyper in general. Control this mindless beast. Dogs are good natured, so you can't hate them. But they are so emotionally needy and obnoxious. They are slaves. I don't want a slave. Cats are more independent. He shows me love, but he doesn't hit me over the head with it. He needs his space, and I need mine. Cats are introverts. Dogs are extroverts.
> 
> ...


Slaves? You've obviously never tried to gain the respect of a dog. And funny thing is, dogs are in no way more emotionally needy than say, humans. Plus, I've seen some very emotionally needy cats, my cousin's can't stay alone for more than 2 hours or so. Also, jumping on you isn't emotional neediness, it's emotional _expression_.
And goodness, I don't want to imagine what kind of people had the dog you describe that stinked... if it were as powerful as you say, they probably never cleaned or aired or something. Dogs *normally* only smell from a small distance and usually when wet, and depending on their diet they may have no smell unless you put your face on their fur or smth. 

Anyway, I like both animals, had both animals and don't really agree to a fe/fi distinction.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> Slaves? You've obviously never tried to gain the respect of a dog. And funny thing is, dogs are in no way more emotionally needy than say, humans. Plus, I've seen some very emotionally needy cats, my cousin's can't stay alone for more than 2 hours or so. Also, jumping on you isn't emotional neediness, it's emotional _expression_.
> And goodness, I don't want to imagine what kind of people had the dog you describe that stinked... if it were as powerful as you say, they probably never cleaned or aired or something. Dogs *normally* only smell from a small distance and usually when wet, and depending on their diet they may have no smell unless you put your face on their fur or smth.
> 
> Anyway, I like both animals, had both animals and don't really agree to a fe/fi distinction.


All dogs have an odor. No matter how small and clean. You've just been around them so much, you don't notice it. Having never been around them, I do. No dog owner thinks their dog stinks. It's not unbearable or terrible or anything. It is just.....there.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Fe: Dogs.
Fi: Cats.

I love dogs, I love everything about them. I have dogs since I could remember, I feel empty without one because they're the best partners, they're always there, without grudges, they don't need anything but love. They can even perceive any feelings, and they be there for you. It's to lame but it is what it is.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I am Fe. INFJ. I always wanted a dog as a kid, but my parents never let us have one. We were allowed cats though, and I learned to love them. I have always had a cat. One dies, I'll buy another. Never owned a dog, or lived in a house with one. They stink. The minute I step in your house, I can tell if you own a dog. Without seeing or hearing a thing. That smell. Having never lived with a dog, I am sensitive to it.
> 
> I also hold the belief that a cat is of a superior nature to a dog. A dog is too emotionally needy. Whenever I go to a friend's house, their fucking dog is acting like an idiot, jumping all over me, just being hyper in general. Control this mindless beast. Dogs are good natured, so you can't hate them. But they are so emotionally needy and obnoxious. They are slaves. I don't want a slave. Cats are more independent. He shows me love, but he doesn't hit me over the head with it. He needs his space, and I need mine. Cats are introverts. Dogs are extroverts.
> 
> ...


You do make me laugh sometimes. My dog is an intervert. She never barks. She doesn't jump onto my keyboard like a cat will and she is lying next to me in her bed as I type without bothering me. I can smell cats in a house no problem.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Fe user here, i have 2 cats, one of them has one eye. Dogs are cool but cats are better.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Tbh, I like both cats and dogs, but I find since I also have birds that cats can harass the other little animals in the house more. Another thing I find is that having a dog is more economical since I don't have to buy kitty litter for my dog and she eats my left overs.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'm allergic to cats.

l don't really like them anyway, so it serves as both an autoimmune reaction and effective disguise :kitteh:


ISFP-''Do you want to hold my cat, Sir Tim Burton Kitty Paws? l 'll just go get him, he's--''

Lady OW-''Oh, shucks, l'm allergic''.


Dogs Ftw,but still love kitty face:kitteh:

Fe:kitteh:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Eudaimonia said:


> Tbh, I like both cats and dogs, but I find since I also have birds that cats can harass the other little animals in the house more. Another thing I find is that having a dog is more economical since I don't have to buy kitty litter for my dog and she eats my left overs.


Don't even get me started on birds.. So noisy. I hate noise. I have a high sensitivity to it. Like the thread in the INFJ forum about sensory issues. One of mine is noise. Birds are cool though. I like to watch them. I just wouldnt want to live with one, as they never shut up.

As far as durability. Cats are more durable no question. Cats are survivors. They can actually survive on their own. My cat was missing the entire last summer. lol. I thought he was dead for sure. He came back, a little thinner and unkept. So I could tell he had been roughing it. But a dog can't do that. My cat can catch anything. He can pluck birds out of the sky. How the fuck can you catch a bird? That amazes me. He is so good. He absolutely owns the yard. Anything smaller than him, he destroys.

But as far as durability. The cats I grew up with lived to be around 22 and 17 respectively. They were mainly outside cats, because that is where they wanted to be. And there was a pretty busy street right in front of the house. They knew not to go near it. They hung outside for 20 years in a crowded neighborhood and never got a serious injury. You never have to take these bastards to the vet. Even though they are out all night brawling with other cats. Same thing with the cat I got now. Sometimes he'll return beat up, and you know he got his ass kicked. But he'll be fine in a day or 2. Only had to take to vet as a kitten for shots and neutering. Also, all of my cats were born housebroken or incredibly easy to teach. They are very low maintenance animals.


----------



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm a Fi user, and I love both but I prefer dogs! I love how affectionate they are.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Don't even get me started on birds.. So noisy. I hate noise. I have a high sensitivity to it. Like the thread in the INFJ forum about sensory issues. One of mine is noise. Birds are cool though. I like to watch them. I just wouldnt want to live with one, as they never shut up.
> 
> As far as durability. Cats are more durable no question. Cats are survivors. They can actually survive on their own. My cat was missing the entire last summer. lol. I thought he was dead for sure. He came back, a little thinner and unkept. So I could tell he had been roughing it. But a dog can't do that. My cat can catch anything. He can pluck birds out of the sky. How the fuck can you catch a bird? That amazes me. He is so good. He absolutely owns the yard. Anything smaller than him, he destroys.
> 
> But as far as durability. The cats I grew up with lived to be around 22 and 17 respectively. They were mainly outside cats, because that is where they wanted to be. And there was a pretty busy street right in front of the house. They knew not to go near it. They hung outside for 20 years in a crowded neighborhood and never got a serious injury. You never have to take these bastards to the vet. Even though they are out all night brawling with other cats. Same thing with the cat I got now. Sometimes he'll return beat up, and you know he got his ass kicked. But he'll be fine in a day or 2. Only had to take to vet as a kitten for shots and neutering. Also, all of my cats were born housebroken or incredibly easy to teach. They are very low maintenance animals.


I once had a Pionus Parrot and like you I don't like noise and the Pionus is about the quietest of the parrots, but all parrots need a lot of attention is the downside. They like to argue and continuously interact and if you don't socialise with them enough they will throw their food around.

Atm, I have finches that don't make much more sound than outside birds and I chose them for their pleasant sounds. They don't bother me. In some ways I can tune out noises, but when I get very stressed I don't want noise and you really can't tell a bird to shut-up.

My one cat was hit by a car then the other went to the doctor for having these huge scysts from fights. I've never had to spend so much on an animal before that cat. So, ya know, it isn't always one way, but my cats were both in and out door cats and I had to keep up with their flee and other meds because they are more likely than dogs to get rabies.

The dog I have now has been the easiest pet I've ever had.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Eudaimonia said:


> I once had a Pionus Parrot and like you I don't like noise and the Pionus is about the quietest of the parrots, but all parrots need a lot of attention is the downside. They like to argue and continuously interact and if you don't socialise with them enough they will throw their food around.
> 
> Atm, I have finches that don't make much more sound than outside birds and I chose them for their pleasant sounds. They don't bother me. In some ways I can tune out noises, but when I get very stressed I don't want noise and you really can't tell a bird to shut-up.
> 
> ...


I actually have a groundhog living under my garage. lol. I don't consider him a "pet" though. He seems alright, so I don't really see a reason to disturb him. And the cat and him leave each other alone. At my parents, we had skunks. And our cats kind of made a truce with them. I kind of like having wild animals like that. Not raccoons though. They are mean bastards.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I actually have a groundhog living under my garage. lol. I don't consider him a "pet" though. He seems alright, so I don't really see a reason to disturb him. And the cat and him leave each other alone. At my parents, we had skunks. And our cats kind of made a truce with them. I kind of like having wild animals like that. Not raccoons though. They are mean bastards.


Raccoons were always amusing to me. There was a family of raccoons in a hollow tree behind my house and since I had an outside light from a tree in my backyard I would watch them come over and sit in a semicircle on their bums like fat people and eat the dog food.


----------



## DustyWind (Dec 18, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I am Fe. INFJ. I always wanted a dog as a kid, but my parents never let us have one. We were allowed cats though, and I learned to love them. I have always had a cat. *One dies, I'll buy another*. Never owned a dog, or lived in a house with one. They stink. The minute I step in your house, I can tell if you own a dog. Without seeing or hearing a thing. *That smell.* Having never lived with a dog, I am sensitive to it.
> 
> I also hold the belief that a cat is of a superior nature to a dog. A dog is too emotionally needy. Whenever I go to a friend's house, their fucking dog is acting like an idiot, jumping all over me, just being hyper in general. Control this mindless beast. Dogs are good natured, so you can't hate them. But they are so emotionally needy and obnoxious. *They are slaves*. I don't want a slave. Cats are more independent. He shows me love, but he doesn't hit me over the head with it. He needs his space, and I need mine. *Cats are introverts. Dogs are extroverts*.
> 
> Oh, and cats never worked for the Nazis or KKK. They are no beasts of burden.


I have the same problem with cats. I can smell them a mile away. And when they're in heat at makes me want to choke something. 
Dogs like humans can be extroverted or introverted. It depends on the breed, the size of the dog, and its training.
They are not slaves. Too strong a word. 
And the sentences about the expendability of your pets and the KKK/Nazis are ridiculous and disturbing. By this analogy we should never communicate with the Germans, Austrians or the Poles because they worked for the Nazis as well.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

ENFP, Fi
and i am such a cat lady


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Fi. Cats. 

I've had both before. I used to have a dog when I was a kid. She was the most playful, lovable, loyal creature ever. The dog always wanted attention and love all the time though. It got frustrating when I had to do something else, but she was there begging me to play ball with her. I just couldn't spend every waking minute with her, and that made me upset at myself for not setting time to play with her. It seemed like it was never enough love no matter how much I gave. 

Now I have a cat. He's nice. He's quiet and always seems to be resting next to me. He's there but he's never craving for attention. He does his own thing. It's very calming, and I don't feel guilty for not being able to spend every second with him. He comes and goes as he pleases, and so do I. Cool cat.


----------



## cindennrella (Jun 10, 2012)

Fi. I like cats, I love dogs. I love my dogs, my friends' dogs, strangers' dogs, street dogs.
To be completely honest, I don't like little dogs that want to chew my fingers off, but I've also had a friend's cat trying to take my eyes off, so dogs still win.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Eudaimonia said:


> If I had breakfast with her in the morning she would be calmer throughout the day even if I went to work, but with both parrots if I was away too long they'd have a fit and throw food around and have tantrums. In some ways it was funny to watch. They both had free range in the house during the day I'd keep the cage door open for them to go anywhere they liked then at night I closed them in again.


How did you deal with their droppings? We used to have parakeets and a cockatiel and that was a big problem.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Have you ever seen a dog that wasn't hungry? These things will eat anything, anytime. They always act like they haven't eaten in weeks. If they had an unlimited supply of food they would probably eat themselves to death.
> 
> I actually kind of want a pig. They don't seem practical though. I hear they like to dig shit up, and are pretty loud. Plus pretty smart. They can be a handful.


They're always looking for food. They're food's biggest fans! Oral fixation- eating and chewing. They happily spend most of the day doing those two things.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Eudaimonia said:


> MelBel said:
> 
> 
> > Any parrot worth their salt are going to be ornery to some extent. I had two parrots and they were both rescued parrots from people who didn't want them anymore. The Senegal Parrot was very mean, but loved me and couldn't be seperated from me. It got to a point that I had to have him perch on a wooden perch instead of my shoulder because he wouldn't get off. He had to eat everything that I ate and SCREAMed if he didn't get his way especially if I went outside without him.
> ...


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> How did you deal with their droppings? We used to have parakeets and a cockatiel and that was a big problem.


Well, that is a problem and that was why I had the carpeting taken up and put in hard floors, but their food was in their cage and they usually pooed where they ate in a manner of speaking so it wasn't a big problem if they were inside their cage while they were eating unless someone scared them and then they'd leave a poo behind on the floor or on the furniture which I just picked up.

The pionus was clever enough to figure out to poo when I walked into the room to show me she was ready for me to unlock her cage door.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

MelBel said:


> Eudaimonia said:
> 
> 
> > How interesting life with a Parrot is! And what a hand full they are! That's why I'm waiting til I know the time I right to get one for our family. And they live so long, so you gotta do it right! I didn't know they could eat people food, or a lot of the things you mentioned. Smart Birds are full of surprises!
> ...


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Eudaimonia said:


> MelBel said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really recommend pionus above any other parrot because they are easier and usually nicer. They are harder to find if you are looking for a "rescue" bird because people don't like to give them up. The one thing is they don't normally talk. Any parrot takes a lifetime commitment and will only get attached to one person, so it becomes harder if you have kids to keep up with a parrot and its jealous nature.
> ...


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

I like cats because of their warmth and cogeniality. Dogs are too slobbery and rambunctious for me. I also like fennec foxes, because of their ears. :tongue:


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I am Fe. INFJ. I always wanted a dog as a kid, but my parents never let us have one.


Ermahgerd, kindred spirits!!


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

I like how dogs have different breeds but cats all look the same, so it's boring.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

dogs would win in a fight


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

pancaketreehouse said:


> dogs would win in a fight


Not always. Cats may be small but some cats are some nasty; I find dogs follow social protocol more than cats too. If an animal is more assertive than the dog, the dog might submit to that animal even if it can over power it. Cats know this and totally take advantage of that cuz cats are nasty and don't play by any rules except their own, lol.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

@dulcinea 
That's a really good counter 
I, the BIGGA dog submit myself to you, kitty


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

googoodoll said:


> I like how dogs have different breeds but cats all look the same, so it's boring.


with the exception of the super expensive "specialty" cats. Those are ugly! How could the Egyptians have worshipped an animal with such a mug! lol


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

btw, for me it's dogs. I love dogs! BTW ESTPs on here!!!! Is there any ESTP at all that prefers cats to dogs? Cuz I never met an ESTP in my entire life that didn't love dogs. I mean I knew ppl other types that preferred dogs, but as far as ESTPs goes, that the only type where I've met more than one that I'd consider a "dog whisperer"


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

pancaketreehouse said:


> dogs would win in a fight


maybe but they could lose an eye in the process :/ 
cats are very dangerous to dogs, no 1 rule in the walk is to be as far away as possible


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Actually, I think in general cats appeal to N types more and dogs to S types.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> Not always. Cats may be small but some cats are some nasty; I find dogs follow social protocol more than cats too. If an animal is more assertive than the dog, the dog might submit to that animal even if it can over power it. Cats know this and totally take advantage of that cuz cats are nasty and don't play by any rules except their own, lol.


Cats are such better pound for pound fighters it is absurd. Not even close. Cats are such better athletes, and actually know how to fight. And they are tougher. If my cat was the size of a mid sized dog, he wouldn't be safe to keep as a pet. I wouldn't feel safe living in the same house as him. He would be a menace to the whole neighborhood. I mean, make my cat the size the of a german shepard, or even like a golden retriever or something, and he would tear any dog to shreds.

I also see a difference in mentality. Dogs see humans as true leaders of the pack. They see us as something distinct, and greater than them. A cat just sees us as another cat, a really big, and powerful one, but still a cat. Dog sees humans as Gods. Cat knows we can kick his ass and he must rely on us, we have many tools that are useful. But he doesn't really respect any kind of pack order, or see himself as beneath us as dogs do.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Cats are such better pound for pound fighters it is absurd. Not even close. Cats are such better athletes, and actually know how to fight. And they are tougher. If my cat was the size of a mid sized dog, he wouldn't be safe to keep as a pet. I wouldn't feel safe living in the same house as him. He would be a menace to the whole neighborhood. I mean, make my cat the size the of a german shepard, or even like a golden retriever or something, and he would tear any dog to shreds.
> 
> I also see a difference in mentality. Dogs see humans as true leaders of the pack. They see us as something distinct, and greater than them. A cat just sees us as another cat, a really big, and powerful one, but still a cat. Dog sees humans as Gods. Cat knows we can kick his ass and he must rely on us, we have many tools that are useful. But he doesn't really respect any kind of pack order, or see himself as beneath us as dogs do.


Dogs have very hard skin usually, so they have a high pain threshold. If a cat doesn't get to their eyes it's done for. I've seen my dog grab in less than a second, a halfbreed pekignese by the neck and dangle him like a doll, a cat wouldn't have survived this probably, because their necks are smaller and more fragile. But if the cat gets to their eyes or face it owns the fight. A few weeks ago a stray cat attacked my friend's dog, hooked right at her face, and scratched her other dog ~2cm below his eyes and lost a nail in his gums. 

Dogs are pack animals so they require such structure in their lives. However, if you can't assert yourself as pack leader and gain the dog's respect your house is done for. He will do whatever the hell he wants, disobey and disrespect you and probably ruin all your stuff. Unfortunately not all people are ready to gain that role because it requires using doggy language and tactics rather than human, which is something you have to learn to do. Our dog has a very dominant personality and is extremely stubborn and my sister had a very hard time asserting herself especially during puberty and since he was a stray for ~5 months when they found him. But now that he's 5 years old he listens much more, we only have problems when he wants to dominate other dogs. 
So my point is, yes dogs are pack animals and they can do what you want them to, however you have to earn that right. 
Cats are usually more independent in all their lives and don't listen as easily, which imho can make it hard to live with, especially if they climb everywhere and are destructive. Our cousin's cat broke all our glass ash trays once and I bet he's done a lot more to his house as he has an obsession with high places. At least dogs can grow out of their destructive phase if they listen.


----------

